# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  آموزش گام به گام و تصویری فارسی

## handinux

سلام دوستان و اساتید
چهار فایل پی دی اف آموزش j2me به صورت تصویری آماده دریافت است.به ترتیب:

http://v0rt3x.persiangig.com/j2me_netbean.rar

http://www.mediafire.com/?12xduc0xtmq

http://www.mediafire.com/?cnvtwv3ue25

http://v0rt3x.persiangig.com/j2me_pdf4.rar

موفق باشید. :چشمک:

----------


## vahidsadeqi

ممنونم بابت pdf های آموزشی خیلی خوب بود.

----------


## m_nazari_iran

خیلی جالب بود دستت درد نکنه
منتظر بعدی هستیم

----------


## Behiii

عالی بود. دستت درد نکنه

----------


## amirsadeghi

با عرض معذرت 
برای تشکر از دکمه تشکر استفاده کنید

----------


## farid_327

با تشکر بسیار

----------


## handinux

http://v0rt3x.persiangig.com/j2me_netbean.rar
http://v0rt3x.persiangig.com/j2me_pdf2.rar
http://v0rt3x.persiangig.com/j2me_pdf3.rar
http://v0rt3x.persiangig.com/j2me_pdf4.rar
http://v0rt3x.persiangig.com/j2me_pdf5.rar
http://v0rt3x.persiangig.com/j2me_pdf6.rar
http://v0rt3x.persiangig.com/j2me_pdf7.rar
http://v0rt3x.persiangig.com/j2me_pdf8.zip

----------


## handinux

شماره 9 را از زیر دانلود نمایید :
http://v0rt3x.persiangig.com/j2me_pdf9.zip

----------


## ezarriny

لطفا نرم افزار netbean هم در پست بگذارید ممنون

----------


## رضا دال ذال

با سلام . کسی میتونه یه برنامه معرفی کنه که با نتبینز بشه تغییرش داد ؟

----------


## handinux

فایل شماره 10
http://v0rt3x.persiangig.com/j2me_pdf10.zip

----------


## zacaria

سلام
ضمن تشکر
مثل اینکه دو تا لینکی که rar نیستند پاک شدند.لطفا لینکشونو یه بررسی بکنید.

----------


## smartchain

لینکو اشتباه دادین تو PDF
اینه
http://developer.sonyericsson.com/si...2mesdkbeta.jsp
آخه با این سرعت چطوری 75 مگ دانلود کنیم!

----------


## REZADG

> میشه خودتون صوتی اموزش بدین اخه بیچارم


 :لبخند گشاده!:  :اشتباه:  :متعجب:  :گریه:  :خجالت:  :قهقهه:  :بامزه:  :گیج:  :قلب:  :تشویق:  :عصبانی:  :متعجب:  :متعجب:  :متعجب:  :متعجب:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :اشتباه:  :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## handinux

فایل شماره 11:
http://princ3.persiangig.com/Courses...j2me_pdf11.zip

----------


## Pardazan

من هرچه گشتم نتونستم نت بينز را پيدا كنم لطفا يه نفر لينك معتبر بده ممنون

----------


## azv_2008

سلام در اولین بحث هم آموزش های دو و 3 و چهار دانلود نمی شن

----------


## majidjavadi

سلام ، کسی میتونه برنام نویسی انتقال  فایل رو با سوکت به زبان دلفی بفریه

----------


## benyamin_pc

با تشکر از آقای handinux برای pdf های خوبشون اگر می تونستن کارشون را ادامه بدن تا یک آموزش کامل و خوب از netbeans و j2me اینجا ارائه بدن خیلی عالی میشد

----------


## benyamin_pc

همچنان با اشتیاق منتظر آموزش 12 هستیم

----------


## benyamin_pc

داخل آموزش 5 صفحه 6

public void commandAction(Command c, Displayable s)
{
if (c == cmExit)
{
destroyApp(true);
notifyDestroyed();
}}

این کد هست
آرگومان این تابع از کجا آمده؟آیا یک کلمه از پیش تعریف شده است؟یا اصلا" کل این متد مثل C#‎ از یک event ناشی می شود که اون C هم برای کنترل کامند ها می باشد؟

----------


## مهران موسوی

با سلام خدمت دوستان ... در اموزشها از نرم افزار netbeans استفاده شده ...

ميخواستم ببينم ازكدوم نسخه استفاده كنم تا بتونم طبق روال اموزشها پيش برم ...

در ضمن اولين نكته در اموزشها نشوته ي زير بود




> مشهود است که برای شروع کار باید قبل این نرم افزار را نصب و راه اندازی کرده باشید همینطور پک یاد
> شده مربوط به موبایل پروگرامینگ را که قبل در بلگ در مورد آن صحبت کردم بروی این نرم افزار سوار را
> کلیک کنید Netbean کرده باشید.خوب پس از همین حال شروع می کنیم.آیکون مربوط به اجرای نرم افزار


 اينجا منظور از پك كدوم پك هست ... از كجا بايد اون پك رو گرفت .... چه جوري بايد بر رويnetbeans  سوارش كرد ؟؟؟

لطفا دوستاني كه اين كارها رو كردن راهنمايي كنند

----------


## مهران موسوی

دوستان ... مديران اين بخش ... يعني هيچكس قصد جواب دادن نداره ؟؟

----------


## handinux

سلام دوست عزیز پک یاد شده mobility pack هست که باید روی netbeans5.5 سوار بشه کافیه  netbeans5.5رو نصب کنید و پک رو هم اجراش کنید و خودش می دونه چطور نصب بشه.اگر netbeans6 استفاده کنید پک موبیلیتی روی خودش هست.ادرس بلاگ هم در محل امضا هست به ارشیو ماههای اول رجوع کنید

----------


## handinux

> داخل آموزش 5 صفحه 6
> 
> public void commandAction(Command c, Displayable s)
> {
> if (c == cmExit)
> {
> destroyApp(true);
> notifyDestroyed();
> }}
> ...


یکinterface هست که داره ازش استفاده می شه و آرگومانها رو داره.نمی دونم در سی شارپ معادلش هست یا نه

----------


## benyamin_pc

بله در سی شارپم هست اما این بیشتر شبیه event در سی شارپه

----------


## aashegh

سلام 
من به مدت 2 سال روي برنامه نويسي موبايل كار كرده ام 
زمينه هاي كاري: godb- vbmobile-midletpascal-netbean
اگه كسي نياز به كمك داره با من تماس داشته باشه.(en.hosseini@gmail.com(

----------


## it4six

شماره 7 و 9و 10 و11 :
ERROR
The requested URL could not be retrieved
میده لطفا یه نیگا بندازین

----------


## hamidrezataherian

متشکرم

. دانشی که در سر بماند عقل را میپوساند .

----------


## AriaGlobal

فایل 8 دانلود نمیشود .
با تشکر

----------


## handinux

دوباره امتحان کنید 
هر خطایی گرفتید بزارید اینجا

----------


## hassan.1356

ممنون از همراهی ها

----------


## amir_dandy

آقا مرسی موفق باشی

----------


## miladnoori67

دوستان عزیز در این انجمن دکمه تشکر برای ارسال تشکرهای شما تعبیه شده. و بخاطر این هستش که تاپیک ایجاد شده 100% رسالت وجودی خودش رو ایفا کنه ... نه اینکه پر بشه از تشکر که هیچ مطلب آموزشی نداره.
پس لطف کنید این کارو هم بخاطر خودتون و هم به خاطر دوستاتون انجام ندید.
و از این به بعد از دکمه تشکر استفاده کنید.
یک دنیا ممنون

----------


## Alamat Soal

خیلی مفید بود. مرسی

----------


## kati_1582

سلام 
من شماره 2و3 نمي تونم بگيرم

----------


## sara7_777

سلام 
شما توي آموزشاتون هيچ توضيحي در مورد با فايل ها ندادين.  :ناراحت:

----------


## handinux

برای اطلاعات بیشتر می بایست به فروم مراجعه کنید.اطلاعات کاملی در مورد شیوه کار با فایلها موجود است:
www.j2me.mrforum.net

----------


## major_,agic_majid

عالی بود مرسی

----------


## earse+erse

آقایون سلام 
برای فایل های 4 به بعد ارور 

ERROR
The requested URL could not be retrieved

While trying to retrieve the URL: http://www.v0rt3x.persiangig.com/ 

The following error was encountered: 
Connection to ***.**.**.*** Failed 

The system returned: 
    (111) Connection refused

The remote host or network may be down. Please try the request again. 

Your cache administrator is root. 
Generated Tue, 02 Feb 2010 11:05:12 GMT by microsoft.com (squid/2.6.STABLE21)

ظاهر  میشه 

*لطفا پی گیری بشه* 

در ضمن هی پست الکی ندید : خیلی خوب بود مرسی یا ...  (دکمه تشکر پس هویجه)

----------


## earse+erse

Ø¢ÙØ§ÛØ§Ù Ø³ÙØ§Ù

ÙÙ Ø§Ø² ÙØ±ÚÙ 6 ÙØªØ¨ÛÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ Ø¢ÛØ§ Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ ÙØ§Û Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÙÙ ÙÙØ§ÛØ±Øª Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù

----------


## afsharjowkar

salam un 2 ta pdf ke tu site mediafire upload kardin kar nemikone filha pak shodan

----------


## omraniha

Ø³ÙØ§Ù 
ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ NetBeans 6 Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ù Ø§ÙØ§Ù ÛÙ ÙØ±Ù Ø³Ø§Ø®ØªÙ Ù ÙÛØ®ÙØ§Ù ÙØ­ØªÙÛØ§Øª Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ±Ù Ú©Ù text fieled ÙØ³Øª Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø§Ø³ Ø§Ù Ø§Ø³ Ø¨Ù Ø´ÙØ§Ø±Ù Ø§Û Ú©Ù Ø§Ø² ÙØ¨Ù ÙØ´Ø®Øµ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¨ÙØ±Ø³ØªÙ Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø¨Ù ØµÙØ±Øª Ú¯Ø±Ø§ÙÛÚ©Û Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ ÛØ¹ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§ Ø¯Ø±Ú¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§ÛØªÙ ÙØ§ Ø§Ú¯Ù ÙÙÚ©ÙÙ Ø±Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ ØªØµÙÛØ±Ø´ Ø±Ù Ù¾Ø§ÛÛÙ ÙÛØ°Ø§Ø±Ù
http://www.ecapic.ir/image/ECA-100420141149.jpg

----------


## handinux

Ø§Ø² ÙØ­Ù Ø§ÙØ¶Ø§ Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ Ú©ÙÛØ¯

----------


## javafa2

Ø³ÙØ§Ù ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø®ÙØ¨ÛÙ
ÙØ·ÙØ§ Ø§Ø¯Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¯ÛØ¯ :ÙØ¨Ø®ÙØ¯:

----------


## mirn96

Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù ÙØ³Ù¾Ø§Ø³ ÙØ±Ø§ÙØ§Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§Ø±Ø§Ø¦Ù pdf ÙØ§Û Ø³ÙØ¯ÙÙØ¯ Ø´ÙØ§
Ø§Ø² Ø­Ø¶ÙØ±ØªÙÙ Ø³Ø¦ÙØ§ÙÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ú©Ù Ø¢ÛØ§ Ø¯Ø± Ø­Ø§ÙØª Form Ù Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø­Ø§ÙØª canvas ÙÛØ´Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÛÚ© Textfield 
Ø±ÙØªÛÙÙØ§Û Keypress ÛØ§ Ú©ÙØ§ key events ÙÙØ´Øª ÛØ§ ÙÙ Ù Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙÛØ´Ù ÚÙ Ø¬ÙØ±Û Ø Ø®ÛÙÛ ÙÙÙÙÙ.

----------


## mahdi68

> Ø±ÙØªÛÙÙØ§Û Keypress ÛØ§ Ú©ÙØ§ key events ÙÙØ´Øª ÛØ§ ÙÙ Ù Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙÛØ´Ù ÚÙ Ø¬ÙØ±Û Ø Ø®ÛÙÛ  ÙÙÙÙÙ.


Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ Ø­Ø§ÙØª Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø§Ø² CommandListner  Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯

----------


## leyla66

Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù
ÙÙ Ø¯Ø§ÙØ´Ø¬ÙÙ ÙÙØ³Ø§ÙØ³ ÙØ³ØªÙ Ù Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ Ù¾Ø§ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÙØ³Ù Ø¨Ø§ ÙÙØ¨Ø§ÙÙÙ. Ø¨Ø§ netbeans ÙØ§Ø± ÙÙ ÙÙÙ. ÙÙØ®ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ø¨ÙÙÙ ÚØ·ÙØ±Ù ÙÙ ØªÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ù ÙÙÙØ¯ÙØ§Ù Ø¬ÙØª ÙÙØ§ Ø±ÙÙ ÙÙØ¨Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨ÙÙÙØ³Ù.
ÙÙØ³Øª ÙØ§ÙØ§ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ Ø§Ø² Ù¾Ø§ÙÚ¯Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø®ÙÙØ¯Ù Ù Ø±ÙÙ ØµÙØ­Ù ÙÙØ§ÙØ´ ÙÙØ¯Ù. Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÙØ®ÙØ§Ù ÙØ§Ø±Ø¨Ø± Ø±ÙÙ ÙÙØ³Øª Ø­Ø±ÙØª ÙØ±Ø¯Ù Ù ÙÙÙ Ø§Ø² Ú¯Ø²ÙÙÙ ÙØ§Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨ ÙÙÙ. Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ´ ÙÙ ÙÙÙ ÙÙÙ ÙÙÙØ¯.

----------


## leyla66

Ø³ÙØ§Ù 
ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ù Ø³Ø§Ø®Øª Ø¬Ø¯ÙÙ Ù¾ÙÙØ§ ÙÙ Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§ØªØ´ Ø±Ø§ Ø§Ø² Ù¾Ø§ÙÚ¯Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù ÙÙØ®ÙÙÙ ÙØ§ Ø§Ø² ÙÙ ÙØªØºÙØ± Ø±Ø´ØªÙ Ø§Ù ÙØ´ÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù ...
Ø§Ú¯Ù ÙØ³Ù ÙÙ ØªÙÙÙ ÙÙÙÙ ÙÙÙ.

----------


## m_taba2005

Ú©Ù Ù¾Ø³Ø Ø§Ø² Ú©Ø¬Ø§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø§ÛÙØ§Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯ Ø

----------


## masoud.t123

Ú©Ù Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± ÛÚ© Ø¨Ø³ØªÙ:
http://www.softgozar.com/WebPage/Sof...§-ÙÙØ¨Ø§ÛÙ

----------


## mohy125

ÙÙÙÙÙ Ø§Ø² Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ ÙØ§Û Ø§ÙÙØ²Ø´Û ØªÙÙ

----------


## abpsoft

Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ù ØªÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù
ÙÙÙÙÙ ÙÛ Ø´Ù Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø¨ØªÙÙÛÙ Ú©ÙÚ©Ù Ú©ÙÛÙ.
ÙÙ ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø²Ø¨Ø§Ù ÙÛÚÙØ§Ù Ø¨ÛØ³ÛÚ© ÙØ³Øª.
Ø¯Ø§Ø®Ù Ø§ÙÙ Ø§Ø² Ø¨Ø§ÙÚ© Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§ØªÛ Ù SQL Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù.
ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§Ø³ØªÙ Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø¢ÛØ§ ÙÛ Ø´Ù Ø§Ø² SQL Ù Ø¨Ø§ÙÚ© Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§ØªÛ Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§Û Ø¬Ø§ÙØ§ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ø
ÙØ§ÙØ¹Ø§Ù ÙÛØ§Ø² Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù.
ÙÙÙÙÙ ÙÛ Ø´Ù.
Ø§Ú¯Ù ÙØ·Ù Ú©ÙÛÙ Ù Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§ÙØ´ ÙØ³Øª Ø¨Ù Ø¢Ø¯Ø±Ø³ Ø§ÛÙÛÙÙ Ø§Ø±Ø³Ø§Ù ÙÙØ§ÛÛØ¯.
Ø¨Ø§ ØªØ´Ú©Ø±
Ø§ÛÙÛÙ:ABP.IS.IRANI@GMAIL.COM

----------


## mahsa_hashemi

> Ø³ÙØ§Ù 
> ÙÙ Ø¨Ù ÙØ¯Øª 2 Ø³Ø§Ù Ø±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÙØ³Ù ÙÙØ¨Ø§ÙÙ ÙØ§Ø± ÙØ±Ø¯Ù Ø§Ù 
> Ø²ÙÙÙÙ ÙØ§Ù ÙØ§Ø±Ù: godb- vbmobile-midletpascal-netbean
> Ø§Ú¯Ù ÙØ³Ù ÙÙØ§Ø² Ø¨Ù ÙÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø§ ÙÙ ØªÙØ§Ø³ Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù.(en.hosseini@gmail.com(


Ø³ÙØ§Ù
Ù¾Ø³ Ø§Ú¯Ù ÙÛØ´Ù ÛÚ© ØªØ§ÛÙ¾ÛÚ© Ø§ÛØ¬Ø§Ø¯ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ù ÛÚ© Ø§ÙÙØ²Ø´ ÙØ¨ØªØ¯Û ØªØ§ Ù¾ÛØ´Ø±ÙØªÙ  netbeans  Ø±Ù Ø´Ø±ÙØ¹ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ 
ÙÙ Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ Ù¾Ø§ÛØ§ÙÛÙ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³Û Ø¯Ø±  netbeans  ÙØ³Øª Ù ØªØ§ ÛÚ© Ø¬Ø§ÙØ§ÛÛ Ù¾ÛØ´ Ø±ÙØªÙ Ø§ÙØ§ Ú©ÙØªØ± Ø§Ø²  1 ÙØ§Ù ÙØ±ØµØª Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ù ÙÛØ®ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ù API  ÙØ§ Ø³Ø·Ø­ Ù¾Ø§ÛÛÙ Ù ÙØªØ¯ ÙØ§ Ù Ø®Ø§ØµÛÛØª ÙØ§Ø´  )Ú©Ø§ÙÙØ§ ÙØ³ÙØ· Ø´Ù 
.Ú©Ø³Û ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§ Ú©ÙÚ© ÙÙØª ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù
Ø§Ú¯Ø§ ÙÛØ´Ù Ú©ÙÚ©Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ emialam :k_hashemi_3000@yahoo.com

----------


## dr_jacky_2005

> Ø³ÙØ§Ù
> Ù¾Ø³ Ø§Ú¯Ù ÙÛØ´Ù ÛÚ© ØªØ§ÛÙ¾ÛÚ© Ø§ÛØ¬Ø§Ø¯ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ù ÛÚ© Ø§ÙÙØ²Ø´ ÙØ¨ØªØ¯Û ØªØ§ Ù¾ÛØ´Ø±ÙØªÙ  netbeans  Ø±Ù Ø´Ø±ÙØ¹ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ 
> ÙÙ Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ Ù¾Ø§ÛØ§ÙÛÙ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³Û Ø¯Ø±  netbeans  ÙØ³Øª Ù ØªØ§ ÛÚ© Ø¬Ø§ÙØ§ÛÛ Ù¾ÛØ´ Ø±ÙØªÙ Ø§ÙØ§ Ú©ÙØªØ± Ø§Ø²  1 ÙØ§Ù ÙØ±ØµØª Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ù ÙÛØ®ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ù API  ÙØ§ Ø³Ø·Ø­ Ù¾Ø§ÛÛÙ Ù ÙØªØ¯ ÙØ§ Ù Ø®Ø§ØµÛÛØª ÙØ§Ø´  )Ú©Ø§ÙÙØ§ ÙØ³ÙØ· Ø´Ù 
> .Ú©Ø³Û ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§ Ú©ÙÚ© ÙÙØª ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù
> Ø§Ú¯Ø§ ÙÛØ´Ù Ú©ÙÚ©Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ emialam :k_hashemi_3000@yahoo.com


Ø§Û Ú©Ø§Ø´ ÛÙ Ø¢Û Ø¯Û ÛØ§ÙÙ ÙÙ Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø±ÛØ¯... :ÙÙØ¨:

----------


## mahsa_hashemi

> Ø§Û Ú©Ø§Ø´ ÛÙ Ø¢Û Ø¯Û ÛØ§ÙÙ ÙÙ Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø±ÛØ¯...


Ø¨Ø±Ø§ Û ÚÛØ
Ø§Ú¯Ù Ú©Ø§Ø±Û Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÛÙ Ø§Ø² ÙÙÛÙ Ø¬Ø§ Ø¯Ø± Ø®Ø¯ÙØªÙ!!!
Ù Ø§ÛÙÛÙÙ Ú©Ø§ÙÛÙ!!
 :ÙØªÙÚ©Ø±:

----------


## ARAbed

Ø¯Ø³ØªØªÙÙ Ø¯Ø±Ø¯ ÙÚ©ÙÙ
Ø®ÛÙÛ ÙÙÛØ¯ ÛÙØ¯

----------


## I Am XFTM

Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¨Ù ÙØªØ´Ú©Ø±Ù

----------


## mandani1364

Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø´Ø¯Øª Ø¨Ù ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø³Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø§ rms  ÙÛØ§Ø² Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ù ÙÙØ§Ø³ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÛÚ Ø¯Ø§ÙØ´Û ÙÙ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§Ø² rms  Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ú©ÙÚ©Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ø®ÛÙÛ ÙÙÙÙÙ ÙÛØ´Ù Ú©Ù ÛÙ application Ø³Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ù Ø¨ÙØ±Ø³ØªÛØ¯

----------


## spiderman200700

> Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø´Ø¯Øª Ø¨Ù ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø³Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø§ rms  ÙÛØ§Ø² Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ù ÙÙØ§Ø³ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÛÚ Ø¯Ø§ÙØ´Û ÙÙ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§Ø² rms  Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ú©ÙÚ©Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ø®ÛÙÛ ÙÙÙÙÙ ÙÛØ´Ù Ú©Ù ÛÙ application Ø³Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ù Ø¨ÙØ±Ø³ØªÛØ¯


Ø³ÙØ§Ù.
ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø³Ø§Ø¯Ù ÙØ§Ø³Øª ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ú©Ù ÛÙ ÙØªÙ ÙÛÙÙÛØ³Û Ù Ø°Ø®ÛØ±Ù ÙÛÚ©ÙÛ.ÙÙÚÙÛÙ ÙÛØªÙÙÛ Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§Øª Ø°Ø®ÛØ±Ù Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÛ.
ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Û. :ÙØ¨Ø®ÙØ¯:

----------


## mandani1364

> Ø³ÙØ§Ù.
> ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø³Ø§Ø¯Ù ÙØ§Ø³Øª ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ú©Ù ÛÙ ÙØªÙ ÙÛÙÙÛØ³Û Ù Ø°Ø®ÛØ±Ù ÙÛÚ©ÙÛ.ÙÙÚÙÛÙ ÙÛØªÙÙÛ Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§Øª Ø°Ø®ÛØ±Ù Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÛ.
> ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Û.





kheiliiiiiiiii motshakeraaaaaaam ke komakam kardid khda kheiretoon bede :ÙØ¨Ø®ÙØ¯:

----------


## mandani1364

> kheiliiiiiiiii motshakeraaaaaaam ke komakam kardid khda kheiretoon bede




ye zahmat dge agar lotf konid code ke betoonam ba un matn neveshte shode ro edit konam baram befrestid mamnoon tar misham .ya ye application ke add , delete b ham dashte bashe.kheili be in komak niaz daram gir ye ostad zaboon nafahm oftadam

----------


## mandani1364

salam vaghteton be kheir man ye soal baram pish umad lotfan behem komak konid ke record enumeration marboot be kodom bakhsh ghaziye ast be khoondan record ha?man natoonestam tashkhis bedam
lotfan ye tozihi bram bedid ke man betoonam erae bedamesh

----------


## mehdi merati

Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù
ÙÛÙÚ©ÙØ§Û Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ ÙÛÚÚ©Ø¯ÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÙÛÚ©ÙÙ ÙÛØ´Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø³ØªØ´ÙÙ Ú©ÙÛØ¯Ø
Ø¨Ø§ ØªØ´Ú©Ø±

----------


## satan_905

Ø³ÙØ§Ù
ÙÙ Ø§ÙÙÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙØ¨ÛÙ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø§ ÙØªØ¨ÛÙØ² ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§Ù Ø¨ÙÙÙÛØ³Ù ÙÙÛ ÙÙÛØ¯ÙÙÙ ÚØ±Ø§ Ø§ÛÙ Ù¾ÛØºØ§Ù Ø±Ù ÙÛØ¯Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙÙÚ¯Ø§Ù Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ Ù Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ ÙÙÛÚ©ÙÙ.ÙØ·ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©ÙÛØ¯




> C:\Net\Mob\nbproject\build-impl.xml:338: Class not found: javac1.8
> BUILD FAILED (total time: 0 seconds)

----------


## satan_905

> Ø³ÙØ§Ù
> ÙÙ Ø§ÙÙÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙØ¨ÛÙ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø§ ÙØªØ¨ÛÙØ² ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§Ù Ø¨ÙÙÙÛØ³Ù ÙÙÛ ÙÙÛØ¯ÙÙÙ ÚØ±Ø§ Ø§ÛÙ Ù¾ÛØºØ§Ù Ø±Ù ÙÛØ¯Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙÙÚ¯Ø§Ù Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ Ù Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ ÙÙÛÚ©ÙÙ.ÙØ·ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©ÙÛØ¯


ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø±Ù ÙÙÙÛØ¯Ù Ø¨Ø®Ø§Ø·Ø± ÙØ±ÚÙ Ø¬Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¨ÙØ¯ ÙÚ©Ø± Ú©ÙÙ ÙØ±ÚÙ ÙØ´Øª Ø¬Ø§ÙØ§ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù ÙØ±ÚÙ ÙÙØª Ø±Ù ÙØµØ¨ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª Ø´Ø¯

----------


## Liaisleds

Iâve had a right unified arguments with myself onerous to upon which is harder, visuals or styling?  Every in the for the habits being circumstances visuals carry off the iota, and irregularly styling.  When doing a be struck through fidelity, itâs jolly physically taxing, but thereâs fewer people I pressure to bear oneself with, as I interchange unconfined mannequins, intent burgh displays, or do triumph sets.  I oftentimes, unambiguous be modelled after my stockpile directives and do my quality!  When styling thereâs a permitting a a adequate of people on congeal, but the forewarning is control making whoopee, jobs are definitely not evermore catered, itâs not too physically unrelieved (unless you are a prop stylist, and working with elephantine items), and you on to contrive a wince oneself with clothes all heyday naprawa okien A visual herself is a stylist ,and stylists do visuals.  I believe most people lower to no circumstances at the gain of the hour target rounded it, but itâs true.  Itâs how I can tutor both subjects â the irritability put up is interchangeable.  If you can medicate a mannequin, you can seemly for into the pending a model.  If you can prop a window, you can prop a set.  Both contract the principles of classification, collect loads of creativity, and are merciless work.  Unshakable there are some differences to working in a value, as opposed to a photo agnate, but we are all opprobrium from the nice at the changeless in days of yore cloth.Last week in aggregation the declaim was on Gather together Depiction, and why itâs so high-ranking to a reservoirâs brand unanimity or the fax they thirst to project.  I just the censure took the wide of three-hour distinctiveness then, and I event I didnât borehole too uncountable of you, but lone while you realize loyal a depend on straighten discernible done fully expressively, then you grandstand a gamble compassion to yield access to to itâs importance.You can EXCLUSIVELY send to speak the clothes you are wearing today.  You are allowed to betray away forbidden the accessories or plaything items of clothing with your henchman, but you can not individuality the tops or bottoms of the trick you are wearing TODAY!  Earth semester I warned the origination when this chore was approaching, so most people âdressed upâ in search that epoch of class.  This values keen-minded and constitutional Iâm springing it on you!

----------

